# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΩΝ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ JUROPRO

## QUANTUM13

Γεια σας. Εχουν χαλάσει οι μπαταρίες στο ηλεκτρικό σκουπακι και θέλω να τις αλλάξω. Είναι συστοιχια μπαταριών. Βρήκα μόνες τους μπαταρίες και θέλω κάποιος να μου πει πως θα τις συνδέσω μεταξύ τους για να φτιάξω τη συστοιχια μόνος μου. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μιλάμε νικελίου/καδμίου ? με κολλητήρι καλάι και σολντερίνι βγάλε βάλε είναι προσέχεις καλά τις πολικότητες να τις βάλεις παρομοίως με την ίδιο τρόπο που βγάζεις τις παλιές (να είναι ίδιας χωρητικότητας με τις παλιές κτλ)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96foswY1m58

----------


## xsterg

θα σου προτεινα να τις παρεις ετοιμες προς συνδεση. πακακι δηλαδη. η συγκοληση με καλαι δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο για μπαταριες. εναλλακτικα μπορεις να βρεις και μπαταριες με λαμακια και να φτιαξεις πακακι μονος σου. σε καθε περιπτωση ομως προσεχε την υπερθερμανση των μπαταριων.

----------


## QUANTUM13

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση. Οι μπαταρίες που έχει το σκούπακι είναι 1.2V Ni-Cd 1300mAh. Εγω βρήκα απο το Ίντερνετ μπαταρίες με λαμακια 1.2V Ni-Cd 1400mAh. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που έχουν λίγο υψηλότερο φορτίο κατα 100mAh; Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

όχι ...
Πρέπει να μελετήσεις καλά την συνολική αξία (σκουπάκι Juro) με την συνολική αξία των μπαταριών αντικατάστασης , αν σε συμφέρει δηλαδή.

Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά για ένα επαναφορτιζόμενο δράπανο που είχα 24V . είχα διαπιστώσει ότι για να αλλάξω τόσες μπαταρίες ... αγόραζα σχεδόν ολόκληρο το δράπανο !

----------


## QUANTUM13

Πέτρο το κόστος να τισ αντικαταστήσω σε κατάστημα ςεδώ στη ρόδο μου ζητήσανε 45€.αλλά αν τισ αγοράσω από το ίντερνετ και τισ φτιάξω εγώ θα μου κοστισει το πολύ 25€. το σκουπάκι κόστισε 75€. Νομίζω με συμφέρει.Γι αυτό θέλω να το φτιάξω εγώ και επίσης μου αρέσει να ασχολούμε. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω. Μήπως γνωρίζεις ποια είναι η καλύτερη χρήση για αυτές τισ μπαταρίες ώστε να αντέξουν πολύ καιρό??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γι αυτό θέλω να το φτιάξω εγώ και επίσης μου αρέσει να ασχολούμε. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω. Μήπως γνωρίζεις ποια είναι η καλύτερη χρήση για αυτές τισ μπαταρίες ώστε να αντέξουν πολύ καιρό??


Δεν είμαι "περπατημένος/διαβασμένος" περί ποιότητας αυτών των μπαταριών ... αν θέλεις περίμενε και μια άποψη άλλου για ποιότητα.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω , επειδή έχω συναρμολογήσει τέτοιο πράγμα , είναι να μην κάνεις βιαστική δουλειά , να προσέχεις πως βγάζεις τις παλιές (πολικότητα) 

Να κάνεις δοκιμές για κολλήσεις με το κολλητήρι σου σε μια από τις (παλιές μπαταρίες σου) στο να δεις αν καταφέρνεις να τις κολλήσεις με "γρηγοράδα" χωρίς να τις παραζεστάνεις στο εσωτερικό τους , αλλά μόνο στα "αυτάκια" τους και όσο χρειάζεται. Να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αλοιφή (σολντερίνη) και να προθερμάνεις κατάλληλα το "αυτάκι " που είναι προς κόλληση για να απλώσει η κόλληση άψογα. κτλ

Πολύ καλό "συμμάζεμα" στο σύνολο των μπαταριών και μονώσεις "χαρτονάκια" να μην βραχυκυκλώσουν κτλ Γιατί αν δεν γίνει καλό "συμμάζεμα" ίσως να έχεις πρόβλημα να τις χωρέσεις στην θήκη τους κτλ ... αυτά

----------


## nyannaco

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι νέες μπαταρίες που βρήκες είναι Ni-Mh? Οι Ni-Cd είναι μεν οι απολύτως φτηνότερες επαναφορτιζόμενες, αλλά έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα μνήμης* και είναι και τρομερά τοξικές μετά την απόρριψη. Οι Ni-Mh υπερτερούν (λίγο) και στους δύο τομείς, και τείνουν να ακτοπίσουν τις Ni-Cd.

* Οταν δεν γίνονται πλήρεις κύκλοι φόρτισης-εκφόρτισης (πρακτικά αδύνατο σε ένα σκουπάκι), η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας μειώνεται σημαντικά, το ίδιο και η διάρκεια ζωής της (θεωρητικά μέχρι 1000 πλήρεις κύκλοι, πρακτικά γύρω στους 500).

----------


## felix_w

Εάν μιλάτε για το μοντέλο Force, είμαι στη διαδικασία ανακατασκευής/μετατροπής του σε Li-Ion. 

Έχω ήδη ετοιμάσει τα στοιχεία και την πλακέτα BMS για τη σωστή φόρτιση/προστασία των μπαταριών και επειδή ο φορτιστής ήταν 24V-200mΑ ψάχνω το θέμα της τροφοδοσίας.

Οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση, θα μπορούσα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία εδώ.

----------


## manolo

Συγγνώμη παιδιά αλλά οι μπαταρίες δεν κολλάνε μεταξύ τους με καλάι... Θέλει ηλεκτροπόντα να 'χτυπήσει' τα  λαμάκια για τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους και να γίνει ωραία και μόνιμη δουλειά για να φτιάξει το πακάκι...

----------


## felix_w

Ναι, το σωστό είναι με ηλεκτροπόντα, έτσι κατασκευάζονται και στην παραγωγή τους οι συστοιχίες. Εϊναι ασφαλές και δεν θερμαίνει την μπαταρία με ότι κίνδυνο κρύβει η θέρμανσή της.

Για να κολλήσεις όμως στοιχεία ghetto-style, θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχεις τρίψει ελαφρά την περιοχή με ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο, κατόπιν καθαρισμό και μετά flux για να βάλεις καλάι.

Αφού βάλεις και στη μπαταρία και στο λαμάκι καλάι, κολλάνε αλλά θέλει πολύ προσοχή, γρήγορα και χωρίς να θερμάνεις πολύ τη μπαταρία.

Επαναλαμβάνω, είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνο.

Δεν ξέρω σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι, πάντως στη γλυφάδα κάπου παραδίπλα από τα Public, έχει ένα μαγαζάκι μικρό που κατόπιν ερώτησης μου απάντησε ότι μου φτιάχνει ότι συστοιχία θέλω.

Φαντάζομαι, αν του πάς τις μπαταρίες (αν τις έχεις ήδη, όπως καταλαβαίνω) με ένα μικρό κόστος θα στις ποντάρει όπως του ζητήσεις.

----------


## JOUN

Δειτε σέμενα τι ευκολα που πιανει χωρις καθολου τριψιμο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dDLmGF51d0
Καλο κολλητηρι μεγαλυτερο απο 60W και καλη(καθαρη) μυτη θελει..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δειτε σέμενα τι ευκολα που πιανει χωρις καθολου τριψιμο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dDLmGF51d0
> Καλο κολλητηρι μεγαλυτερο απο 60W και καλη(καθαρη) μυτη θελει..


Μια χαρά είναι , αλλά έτσι όπως το βλέπω πρέπει να δέχθηκε και μεγάλο θερμικό σοκ. Και κάτι άλλο που το είχα απορία , αν υποθέσουμε δεν ενώσουμε τέτοιου είδους μπαταρίες με τις σχετικές καλωδιοταινίες αλλά γίνει με παραδοσιακές θήκες από εκείνες που έχουν στην μια πλευρά ελατήριο που σπρώχνει την μπαταρία στην θέση της ? . Δεν ενδείκνυται αυτό? και αν όχι γιατί?

----------


## JOUN

Σε τρια δευτερολεπτα τι θερμικο σοκ να δεχτει ρε Πετρο..Την επιασα αμεσως με το χερι απο την μορσα και τη εβγαλα..
Οι παραδοσιακες θηκες δεν παιζουν για δυο απλους λογους:Πρωτον δεν υπαρχουν για τις συνηθισμενες μπαταριες Sub C που εχουν τα σκουπακια γιατι ειναι φτιαγμενες για να κολλιουνται.
Δευτερον σε αντικατασταση στοιχειων σε μπαταρια δεν χωρανε οι θηκες,ο χωρος ειναι ισα ισα..

----------


## nyannaco

Εγω παντως εχω κολλησει AA Ni-Mh σε κουρευτικη εδω και χρονια, και συνεχιζουν ακαθεκτες.

----------


## JOUN

Δεκαδες εχω κολλησει χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Δεκαδες εχω κολλησει χωρις προβλημα.


Και Λιθίου ???

----------


## Panoss

> Και Λιθίου ???


Εγώ έχω κολλήσει και λιθίου (εκτός από Ni-MH) και ακόμα είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## andyferraristi

Και γλύτωσες την ανάφλεξη του Λιθίου ??? Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, με την ερώτησή μου δεν προσπαθώ να το παίξω έξυπνος (γιατί μπορεί να διαφαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι τα ΄θερμικά "όρια" του Λιθίου. Έχω τρομοκρατηθεί μα αυτά που ακούω κατά καιρούς ...

----------


## Panoss

Ναι, αλλά το κολλητήρι δεν έμεινε για πολύ ώρα πάνω στην μπαταρία, 2 δευτερόλεπτα υποθέτω, μάξιμουμ 3.

----------

felix_w (04-12-16)

----------


## andyferraristi

Σαν τα smd led δηλαδή ...

----------

